# Digestable protein?



## Rottlover (Dec 23, 2010)

In talking with the owner of a pet food store in the area he told me that dogs digestive system is very short as compared to humans...in other words food passes through their system much faster, which I understand. He also explained that certain proteins are much more digestible. So a more digestible protein in less volume may be better than a high volume which is less digestible...this was something that I had not realized and was glad to learn (in regards to different meats).

He suggested a fish based food, explaining it is what he used for his dogs. The food he suggested is not reviewed very highly but we'll save that for another post.

So I did some research but was really unable to find a whole lot of info so I thought I'd ask my question here. This is in regard to the meat sourced protein.

Which meat sources are the most digestible?

Is fish the most digestible as suggested? Is there a reference that will tell me what meat proteins a dog can digest the best? 

For instance (these are just examples):
Fish 90% digestible
Lamb 70%
Chicken 50%
-listing most meat sources (duck, bison, etc.)

Thanks for any input...I did do a search here and on the net and could not find this exact information. Forgive me if I missed it...if you could please provide a link.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Are you looking for information such as the following from the "dog food project" site? 

"Different sources of protein and fat vary in digestibility and content of valuable nutrients required to maintain good health. The amount of food your dog has to eat (and conversely the amount of cleanup to do, food to buy and money to spend) strongly depends on the concentration of nutrients present in a product. Approximate digestibility values (not the "biological value", which is a completely different concept) for protein (based on information published by T.J. Dunn, Jr. DVM):

* Egg whites and whey protein 100%
* Muscle meats (chicken slightly higher than beef or lamb) 92%
* Organ meats (heart, kidney, liver) 90%
* Fish, whole soybeans (not leftover fragments!) 75%,
* Rice 72%
* Oats 66%
* Yeast 63%
* Wheat 60%
* Corn 54%

Note: The above does not refer to the total digestibility of the item, but specifically to the percentage to which the protein part can be utilized.
Various meat and bone meals and byproduct meals range from about 45% to 80%, depending on the content of bone vs. more digestible parts.

The biological value of proteins indicates how complete a protein source is in regards to content of the essential amino acids. Combining ingredients that complement each other results in an appropriate balance of amino acids. To achieve this, not all ingredients are required to have high individual biological values. Example: if the main protein source of a food is high in biological value but has a low content of one particular amino acid, the secondary source only needs to fill that gap to create the required balance. I am not able to quote a suitable source for the BV of different protein sources, since most tables that are published are relevant for the essential amino acids for humans (histidine, isoleucine, leucine, lysine, methionine, phenylalanine, threonine, tryptophan and valine), dogs also require arginine in their diet - humans synthesize it in the liver."


----------



## Rottlover (Dec 23, 2010)

That's pretty much what I was looking for. Thank you. 

I was led to believe that fish was more digestible.

I understand this is a vague characterization considering the general categories of the meat could mean several different things (bone, organs, etc.)

My dog seemed to have some problems with the chicken based food so I am now on a fish based one. To soon to tell (not even a week yet). Since the difference in digestible protein is minimal I may also try a lamb based kibble and have some rotation.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

from reading your other post, i would lean more toward the problem being dry skin than a food allergy. maybe go back to the chicken soup or maybe TOTW, which isnt a whole lot more. id worry less about which protein is more digestible and more about using a food with some actual meat content.

also, dont get caught by the trick of salmon being listed first and think a kibble is salmon based.(or chicken/turkey, etc...) they are allowed to label this way because the salmon in its precooked state is the ingredient in heaviest quantity. problem is when all the water is gone from cooking, its now way down the ingredient list in the finished product. you really want to see salmon meal (for a fish based kibble, as an example) before any non meat ingredients.

if its just dry, itchy skin due to the dry air in heated homes this time of year, something like fish oild supplements can help with that.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

buddy97 said:


> from reading your other post, i would lean more toward the problem being dry skin than a food allergy. maybe go back to the chicken soup or maybe TOTW, which isnt a whole lot more. id worry less about which protein is more digestible and more about using a food with some actual meat content.
> 
> also, dont get caught by the trick of salmon being listed first and think a kibble is salmon based.(or chicken/turkey, etc...) they are allowed to label this way because the salmon in its precooked state is the ingredient in heaviest quantity. problem is when all the water is gone from cooking, its now way down the ingredient list in the finished product. you really want to see salmon meal (for a fish based kibble, as an example) before any non meat ingredients.
> 
> if its just dry, itchy skin due to the dry air in heated homes this time of year, something like fish oild supplements can help with that.


I would add a big ole humidifier:biggrin: Mine is running 24/7 and dumping 2 gallions a water a day:smile: Get the bigin and make sure its coolmist. They use less electricity:wink:


----------

